# So Hunter Biden committed a felony while buying a gun



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Now he has a history of drug abuse among other things but when he went to buy a gun and lied about having a history with using drugs of any sort. As usual the FBI is covering it up and the media isn't reporting it but Australia is talking about it. This at the same time they are trying to make it harder to get a gun and making the background check stricter. Now there is a loose canon I don't think should even own a can opener must less a gun.


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

I read about this on a mainstream media website, from my iPhone News feed. I don’t think the story is being buried, it’s just that Hunter isn’t as big a deal as the far right conspiracy theorists think he is. The story mentioned that people rarely, if ever, get prosecuted for this. I’m curious how gun rights activists look at this, as I am sure they think the questions shouldn’t even be asked.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I still haven't seen clear evidence that hunter biden committed a crime other than petty drug crimes of smoking crack.

Sure the bastard is a grade A scumbag and the world would be better if he self combusts. More info needs to come out on the gun thing


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I still haven't seen clear evidence that hunter biden committed a crime other than petty drug crimes of smoking crack.
> 
> Sure the bastard is a grade A scumbag and the world would be better if he self combusts. More info needs to come out on the gun thing


Since lying on the form is a felony, it would seem he did. But there's nothing to see here, move along, move along.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep lied on the 4473 question 21e. " Are you an unlawful user of,or addicted to, marijuana or any depressiant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any controlled substance". Answering no to this would be a lie. Answering yes and no gun..


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Yep lied on the 4473 question 21e. " Are you an unlawful user of,or addicted to, marijuana or any depressiant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any controlled substance". Answering no to this would be a lie. Answering yes and no gun..


There you have it.

Asked and answered from an FFL!

Thanks Chipper


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Some of you missed the story when his girlfriend tossed it in the trash can at a grocery store. So it gets noted here you go...

Secret Service Agents Intervened in Hunter Biden Gun Incident: Report | National Review


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

And the SS looking into it is why it has stayed under the radar so far. Shows where their loyalties were. No wonder Bongino got out.

Nothing to see here, just like the Ukraine, and it must be Trumps fault. When will Sheeple wake Up? I can’t even believe they are that stupid.

But I see Pelosi getting Re-elected, People supporting Newscum, Idiots still defending Cuomo.

I guess they are that stupid.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Catturd ™

@catturd2
·
2h


The KGB is the most corrupt organization on the planet. The FBI ... "Hold my beer."


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chipper said:


> Yep lied on the 4473 question 21e. " Are you an unlawful user of,or addicted to, marijuana or any depressiant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any controlled substance". Answering no to this would be a lie. Answering yes and no gun..


They would need to prove he was actively addicted or using drugs when he filled the form out.
Not saying it couldn’t be done proven but past use alone doesn’t disqualify you from owning a gun.

I suppose that’s a benefit for a person to buy used guns, they need not worry about lying on the form.
A way around the background check and still own the same weapon.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Silly mortals. Joe and his government cohorts have already erased this from history. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Colorado shooter lied too on his 4473 form. Media knows it, refuses to do a damn thing about reporting it..
Why would they dare go after the Trojan Horses son.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There is also a question on the backround check form asking if you have ever been dishonorably discharged. Hunter left the service because of his drug use. Did he get a dishonorable discharge? If so, then he lied again.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> There is also a question on the backround check form asking if you have ever been dishonorably discharged. Hunter left the service because of his drug use. Did he get a dishonorable discharge? If so, then he lied again.


Thats a good question. He would have resigned his commission. But, I am not sure if Officers get a standard DD214 as Enlisted do. And, until he reaches O4, he was reserves... 
If I am incorrect, please correct me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

2020 Convert said:


> And the SS looking into it is why it has stayed under the radar so far. Shows where their loyalties were. No wonder Bongino got out.
> 
> Nothing to see here, just like the Ukraine, and it must be Trumps fault. When will Sheeple wake Up? I can’t even believe they are that *EVIL*.
> 
> ...


Fixed it^^^^^^^


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Thats a good question. He would have resigned his commission. But, I am not sure if Officers get a standard DD214 as Enlisted do. And, until he reaches O4, he was reserves...
> If I am incorrect, please correct me.


I was an officer and I received a DD214, Honorable Discharge.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Shhh, nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well, we had someone pulled over here last week with drugs in his possession and a gun which he wasn't suppose to have as a felon and he is looking at prison time, I guess it just ticks me off we all just say oh well and move on. I get sick of the crimes these elites commit never being prosecuted. The double standards just tick me off.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Now remember folks. Felonies are only enforceable on YOU.. not the elites or those in “power”. They get a pass.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> They would need to prove he was actively addicted or using drugs when he filled the form out.
> Not saying it couldn’t be done proven but past use alone doesn’t disqualify you from owning a gun.
> 
> I suppose that’s a benefit for a person to buy used guns, they need not worry about lying on the form.
> A way around the background check and still own the same weapon.


 It says user and there isn't a time line. I happened to ask the regional director from the ATF about this at a FFL compliance meeting they had locally. Whether or not if knowledge of past drug use disqualifies a person or not.

Director said it's for current or non current use. Meaning and I quote from memory. "if you know your buddy smoked pot 30 years ago in high school you can't sell him a gun as an FFL". That's illegal drug use in the eyes of the FEDERAL government. Doesn't matter what the state does or says or if it's legal in the state. 

My quess is there are a large percentage of gun buyers lying about this.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chipper said:


> It says user and there isn't a time line. I happened to ask the regional director from the ATF about this at a FFL compliance meeting they had locally. Whether or not if knowledge of past drug use disqualifies a person or not.
> 
> Director said it's for current or non current use. Meaning and I quote from memory. "if you know your buddy smoked pot 30 years ago in high school you can't sell him a gun as an FFL". That's illegal drug use in the eyes of the FEDERAL government. Doesn't matter what the state does or says or if it's legal in the state.
> 
> My quess is there are a large percentage of gun buyers lying about this.


My lawyer says different. 👍. A judge gets the final word. I suggest hiring one that plays golf with the judge.

The question reads “ are you “. Not ....” are you or have you ever been “


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.atf.gov/file/61446/download



Form 4473 Question 21 e

*Are you an unlawful user of, or addicted to, marijuana or any depressant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any other controlled substance?*_*Warning: The use or possession of marijuana remains unlawful under Federal law regardless of whether it has been legalized or decriminalized*_* for medicinal or recreational purposes in the state where you reside*.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I suppose that’s a benefit for a person to buy used guns, they need not worry about lying on the form.
> A way around the background check and still own the same weapon.


That's only true for Long guns; Rifles and Shotguns, He bought a Pistol. You still need to go through an FFL and fill out a 4473. It sounds like you are spewing the same crap that the ignorant Libtards always do.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Demitri.14 said:


> That's only true for Long guns; Rifles and Shotguns, He bought a Pistol. You still need to go through an FFL and fill out a 4473. It sounds like you are spewing the same crap that the ignorant Libtards always do.


You’re absolutely wrong.

A background check is not required to buy a pistol from a fellow private citizen. 

So who’s ignorant again ? How old are you ? 🤣


----------



## theprincipal (Mar 18, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You’re absolutely wrong.
> 
> A background check is not required to buy a pistol from a fellow private citizen.
> 
> So who’s ignorant again ? How old are you ?


In some States it is. Where I live all firearm transfers must be through an FFL.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

theprincipal said:


> In some States it is. Where I live all firearm transfers must be through an FFL.


It’s not federal law. That’s what we’re talking about, I can’t possibly know what the law is in every jurisdiction and I’m not traveling.......So there ya go. That guy is acting I’m some sort of liberal idiot because I’m posting the law and he’s being a smartass about it and he’s wrong.......[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

It’s all a moot point. Jobama is president(INO) and pardons all federal felonies.Nothing to see here move along move along.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Biden’s are liberal Democrats so the rules are different. Besides laws and I care is for opponents, enemies and little unimportant people.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Ranger710Tango said:


> You’re absolutely wrong.
> 
> A background check is not required to buy a pistol from a fellow private citizen.
> 
> So who’s ignorant again ? How old are you ? 🤣


I Stand corrected, I apologize. In the my State, PA, Handguns must go through an FFL, Long Guns do not. Since I am not a resident of any other state, I was not aware of their rules either. Once again, I apologize.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Demitri.14 said:


> I Stand corrected, I apologize. In the my State, PA, Handguns must go through an FFL, Long Guns do not. Since I am not a resident of any other state, I was not aware of their rules either. Once again, I apologize.


You should apologize for the liberal remark. 🤣. You try’n to hurt somebody’s feelings with that 😉


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Nothing to see here.......


----------

